# Woud it be wrong...or woud it be good?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

As SM members know, I lost my precious puppy, Fifi, when she was only seven months old. When I immediately got another puppy, with no thought, I named her Hope....because she was my hope. But, as time goes on and I watch this happy, crazy puppy, the name Hope, just seems too serious...and even too sad. We call her Dopey, sometimes. Dopey sort of suits her. 

I want to call her Fifi. Would that be wrong, or in anyway disrespectful? I love the sound. I love the sound of the word "puppy". If I call Fifi" both MiMi and Hope come running with their happy flags flying high.

I would really appreciate if you would tell me how you feel about it...and why.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

No Sylvia I think you should change her name if it makes you happy. I also don't feel like Maddie matches her personality, we end up calling her baby, but I would love her name to be Blessings because she is just that to our little family. Only problem is convincing Lorin. He calls her baby all the time. I think I'm just going to start calling her Blessing. Eventually she'll come to it.
I have always loved the name FiFi goes so well with Mimi, I can't wait to meet you and your little one:wub: FiFi


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylvia,

I think you should rename her FiFi if it feels right to you. As you are well aware, many people name their kids and pets after those they love and in memory of. 

For me, I felt it important to honor and memorialize my Trevor with a "T" name for both Tyler and Trissie. I used the first initial of those I'm memory of those I loved and lost for the middle names to spell out their middle names, Liam and Mila, respectively. I chose not to name Tyler, Trevor because even today nearly 3 years later (May 3) I'm still grieving and it just wouldn't have worked for me personally. Even the "T" is an everday reminder of my Trevor-just not as difficult as saying the name. That's me though. Bare in mind that I adored my grandmother and contemplated naming Trissie after her and would have, but ultimately chose to keep in line with how I named Tyler-especially after finding the name Trissie and loving the meaning, bringer of joy.

With that, I feel that if you are comfortable with calling her Fifi then I say go for it. Make sure you are though. Call her Fifi a few times maybe under your breath or silently and see how it feels. If it's too upsetting, then maybe think about another name that makes you think "happy" or waiting a little longer.

I hope this helps-even a little!

xoxoxox

Kim


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylvia, I don't think it would be wrong at all. If anything, it is honoring your precious girl. Fifi is an adorable name--it's what I call our golden retriever Fiona as a nickname.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank uou, Paula and Kim.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I will take the devils advocate position. I think it is too soon and your heart is still too full of mourning for the first Fifi. I know you love Hope. And I know that she is special to you in her own way. I think you can rename her if you wish and if your future brings you another puppy down the road you can possibly honor Fifi by giving her the name. But I think while you are still so raw in your mourning for the first Fifi, this puppy deserves to have her own identity and not be just a replacement for your lost Fifi. If you rename her, I think it should be something different. Otherwise, I think you may twist up your memories of your first Fifi with this precious girl.


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

I call my Lily "Lily". My Suzy I call "puppy", "titchy witch", "baby", "sweetie", and she answers to them all. And when I call "Suzy", they both come cos Lily is sure there´s something good at the end of it. :w00t:

My sister has named her third Dobie "Lara" after her first one, which she absolutely adored. 

If "Fifi" is the name, then it´s the name! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think if you feel it is right than you should do it. I think many of us have many names for our little ones over time. If and when I get another puppy, I will wait until I have her for a week before naming her to match the personality. We call Boo so many things it is amazing he isn't confused. Lately he has become Earnest T. LOL.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would agree w. Carina---but then I usually do! She speaks truth & always from the heart.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think you should do what feels right to you but I am more in line with Carina's thoughts as well. I'm not sure it means you are replacing one with the other because you like the name, but I do agree it would be more confusing for memories. I like that she would have her own name.

I agree though if her name doesn't feel right you should change it. I had a hard time naming my cat Posey, and it doesn't feel right even after 3 years. I still call her Posey but also Girlie, Kitty Kat, or Miss Po.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Carina has a real good point. Personally, I could not name a dog the name of one I have lost. My heart holds on to the different personalities they had, and they were all so individual. But this is your love and you can name her what you want to.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dogs respond to a variety of names. I usually call Lucky either Luck or You-you (don't know how it happened, but it is common especially when I arrive home). With humans we often honor those who came before us by using their name as our middle name. Would it be crazy to rename her "Hope Fifi" - giving her the name Fifi as a "middle" name? You need to follow your heart, regardless. So in terms of the vet, registration, medical records., she remains Hope, but to you she is Fifi. BTW, the tiny teddy you sent Luck for Christmas is on the table across from my chair next to the Buddha globe Marie sent). I named the teddy Fifi and each time I look at her, I am reminded of Fifi.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I started thinking this morning and came to think pretty much what Carina said, although I had not read the rest of the thread yet. I sometimes call her Fifi by mistake and I often call MiMi Lily by mistake, or I call Ray Fifer....gee, I sometimes call Alan by my first husband's name, and we have been together almost three times as long.

Hope is a pretty name and I think she will grow into it. So for now she can be Dopey, Dopey Hopey or Puppy.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have so many names for my two. Riley is Mister, My Boy and Wylie when I'm baby talking. Sissy is Sweetheart and Pretty! Hope is a beautiful name and so is Fifi.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I think you're right on track Sylvia. I think Hope is what you so desperately needed when you got her, and what you should always try to hold on to. I think her name is perfect, although its up to you if you someday decide to change it. Nick names...remember that old thread? We have a ton of them between us all...go for it!

Each of our pups is special in their own way and when we think of Fifi, we will all honor her memory, no confusion...and when we think of Hope, well, its a new day full of life and love. I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I think Carina expressed everything so eloquently in regard to FiFi and Hope. I feel the same way.

I also like what Walter is thinking ... of perhaps giving Hope the middle name of FiFi. I think that would be a lovely way to honor FiFi's memory. 

Hope is a beautiful name ... your friends know this darling fluff baby as the newer love in your life. She has her own personality and beauty ... just as Fifi had hers.

I could not name another dog Snowball. Although I call Snowball many affectionate names that he responds to ... he will always be my one and only beloved Snowball. 

Sylvia, as others have so lovingly told you ... follow your heart. You have the blessings and support of all of your friends here. I wish you love, peace, and happiness.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylvia -- you should do whatever you think will make your heart happy. It would be an honor to FiFi to call Hope FiFi too.

I know many owners that have lost a beloved fluff and have named their next fluff the same as the first but with a II after the name -- like FiFi II.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Honestly I think you should call your dog whatever you want -- whatever feels natural to you. I'm sure Fifi wouldn't mind -- I think she is just happy that you have another little fluff to love since she can't be with you. I personally couldn't name another dog Lisa because we had her for almost 2 years and that name fit her so specifically. Plus I wanted to changer her name but my husband liked it!

But if I was in your situation and really loved the name, I would give it to my current puppy. I think it is fine and not disrespectful to your first Fifi. After losing Lisa, I read several pet loss books and people renaming new pets after pets they lost is very common and it's fine.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How about something close to that...like CeeCee....? ....just a thought...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sylvia this is a personal thing. Your pup doesn't care what her name is and won't be bothered by being called Fifi instead of Hope. If you like the name Fifi and it means a lot to you then call her Fifi.

My husband has sworn to me there will be a Rocky II, Rocky III and so on... it really doesn't bother me to name one pup after another.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> How about something close to that...like CeeCee....? ....just a thought...


Pat, I was thinking the same thing. Cee Cee is such an adorable name.

Slyvia...you need to do what feels right. Only you know what that is.
I personally would cry every time I called my fluffs name but something similar in names, I could do.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - I'm in line with what Carina and some of the others said. I just think that Fifi and her name needs to occupy a special place all her own in your heart and your memory. You got Hope not to replace Fifi but to fill the empty other spots in your heart when you lost her. And you filled them with hope. She was unique and wonderful and brought such joy in that short period of time. I feel like Hope has to have an identity that will make her that very special unique girl. Having said all that, it's up to you. I call Tyler by about 12 names and my foster Mr T by another 6. They're flexible that way. :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think Fifi would be proud to know she still lives on.. Al's folks had a favourite kitty named Ed,when he passed they always tried to find another orange kitty..they named each successor to the title "Ed..
We've had a couple kitties named Willy because they reminded me so much of them
Amber is named with the first letter of each of our beloved cockers because she reminds me so much of each of them
Amy,Max,Buffy,Einie,Rosie.. It just worked and she's amber coloured too


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe call her Fifi's Hope,but shorten it to Fifi..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The A Team said:


> How about something close to that...like CeeCee....? ....just a thought...


I like that too..


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylvia, it sounds as though maybe Hope's name doesn't really suit her personality? Maybe she needs more of a silly happy name?
If you pick a name that is all hers, you won't have to worry about attaching memories, happy or sad, every time you say her name. That seems like a heavy load for a little dog to bear! If it were me, either the name Fifi or the name Hope would be tough, because it would always remind me of such an unbearable loss, and I think I would want a fresh start for a new little one - a name of her very own. Just my personal thoughts.
There are so many cute names. I like the name CeeCee too. We have a cute little dog in Max's dog obedience class named BeBe, which is also a silly, happy name, but also seems a little glamorous to me.
I agree that it all depends on how a name makes you feel, and only you can decide that. You deserve happiness Sylvia, so whatever makes you feel happy is the right thing to do! :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks you for all the thoughtful suggestions. A couple of days ago I woke up thinking that maybe I could come up with another similar sounding name. I even thought of Cee Cee. Then I read Pat's post suggesting the very same idea. That happens a lot. However, Cee Cee would bring sad memories too, because I used to have a friend by that name.

Kathleen pointed out something that I had not realized, that is the fact that the name Hope makes me sad, because I gave her that name while struggling with the despair of loosing Fifi.

MiMi was named Marilyn Monroe, but we started calling her MiMi, because it suited her. Fifi was named Shinemore Sugar Fairy. So, I think it is okay to start calling your puppy what they inspire. I'm afraid this puppy is kind of stuck with the name Dopey. It totally suits her, although it might seem kind of insulting, I really don't think it is. She is so dopey and funny. She sometimes walks into a barrier and just stands there instead of backing up or turning around. She does so many silly things she keeps us laughing . 

So, it is settled. Dopey just came bounding into the room with my ballet slipper in her mouth, so happy with her treasure.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe Didi?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So...is Dopey it? I like that! You make me want to change Mikas name to " the fat one or fatso since that what's I call her most.
In my house I have (Lacie) the stepchild, Suki (my favorite) and Mika (the fat one)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My girls go by many names, I don't even realize I'm calling Matilda k-kee or girlfriend most days, over the weekend I had my youngest granddaughter she's 10, she ask me why I called Matilda k-kee, I had to stop and smile then I laughed and said that's her love name:innocent:
we both call Maddie, baby, :wub:

so Sylvia what ever you decide on is fine with me, I just can't wait to meet her and you


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dopey...well you know a name is chosen for the sound as much as the meaning. I can't argue with Dopey because really, it sounds a lot like Jodi which I am kind in love with, and which usually gets dragged out to a long Joooo deee.

So hello and welcome again to little Dopey!

I experimented with my cats once they all came when I just said "eee, eee" rather than their names.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol Dopey and you can call her D for short. Dopey makes me giggle.

Well Rocky is usually called Muffin and Tucker is usually called Bean. Our poodle Addison is often called Moose or Cakes or Moosecakes so...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Dopey is cute. I like it.


----------

